# Moving to Germany with Polish girlfriend



## Ulmo123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey there !

I am Turkish citizen,living and working in Sweden for 4 year.We met with my Polish girlfriend here in Sweden and after 2 year we start to live together in the same place for 1 year.When we start to live together I applied visa call (*****) Swedish immigration office giving this visa for 5 year and I can work and live. So now I have my 5 year visa but we both don't like to live in Sweden. My question is we would like to move to Germany to work and live for longer period for her its no problem because she is EU citizen as long as she got job its fine,but for me its seem like huge problem. Its possible to get any visa from Germany if we prove that we been living in Sweden together? Or there is another way to get visa ?

Thanks in advance for answers!
Wish you all nice day !


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm afraid, as long as you are not married, you can't get any kind of partner visa. Unmarried relationships are never recognized in any way in Germany.


----------



## Ulmo123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Than how i can get visa? I heard so many times this job seeker visa. Do i have to find a job and than apply for visa or they will find a job for me? I am 7 year trained chef studied gastronomy in Sweden it will be easy to get job for me?any idea or suggestion would be awesome !


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

If you are from Sweden, you don't need a visa for Germany.

Also, you should start a new thread for this and not post in someone else's unrelated thread.


----------



## Ulmo123 (Oct 6, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> If you are from Sweden, you don't need a visa for Germany.
> 
> Also, you should start a new thread for this and not post in someone else's unrelated thread.


This is my topic so I am asking all my question under this topic relative with my first question. I am not Swedish and not EU citizen. What are the way to search job in Germany in english? and What about this Job seeker visa is works for everyone or specially for some countries?


----------

